# Efzett-Blinker



## Schleie! (23. November 2002)

Ist nur so ein kleiner Tipp! Die silbernen Blinker gehen nun gut auf Hecht! Kolege hatte nun schon 5 Hechte und ich heute einen Nachläufer! Probierts mal aus! Ich war nich nie von den dingern überzeugt, aber ich werde nun öfter mit Blinker blinkern! :m


----------



## fan__ta (23. November 2002)

also ich sag mal ,dass man keine so pauschal aussage machen kann: der blinker ist gut und der schlecht!
kann sein dass dieser efzett zur zeit bei euch gut läuft,aber das ist von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich und warscheinlich auch von tag zu tag!
trotzdem danke fürn tipp


----------



## Boranda (23. November 2002)

Der Effzett Blinker ist echt ein guter Köder. Damit fange ich meine meissten Hechte.

Urteil:  :m  :m  :m 

*VOTING*  [BLINK]Punktesystem[/BLINK]  1=miserabel ... 10=supergut

Qualität: 8
Originalität: 10
Fängigkeit: 9
Einsetzbarkeit (je nach Jahreszeit und Tiefe): 7


----------



## Franz_16 (23. November 2002)

@fan__ta da haste recht... bei uns sind 5er Mepps unschlagbar... woanders sind es Rappala Wobbler usw...


----------



## schroe (23. November 2002)

Auch ein kleiner Tip. Wo der Effzett nicht gut geht, da wurde er noch nicht richtig ausprobiert :q .


----------



## Hamwe (23. November 2002)

Moin!   Man kann das nicht veralgemeinern bei uns geht der Effzett im Moment nicht so gut weil die Hechte relativ Tief stehen und lieber Tieflaufende Wobbler nehmen aber zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz da funzt der Effzett gut!
 :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## angeltreff (23. November 2002)

Ich versuche es immer wieder mal mit großen Doppel-Spinnern. Die machen ordentlich Rabatz und locken über die Seitenlinie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2002)

Nach Gummi ist der Effzett mein Lieblingsköder: Es gibt ihn in verschiedenen GEwichtsklassen, man kan ihn sowohl tief wie (relativ) flach führen, er hat sowohhl bei lngsamer wie bei schneller Führung eine fängige Aktion: Also kurzum ein Köder mit dem man (fast) nix falsch machen kann.
Zudem kann man wunderbar aus mehreren Effzetts noch bessere Köder bauen: Der &quot;doppelt gelegte&quot; Effzett dürfte den meisten Walleranglern bekannt sein, man kann aber auch 2 oder sogar drei (bei den kleineren Größen) hintereinander schalten, ergibt Wahnsinnsaktion. Wenn man dann noch den Driling entfernt und nen 8/0er oder 10/0er Einzelhaken mit nem Twister dranhängt, hat man eine gute Wallerwaffe für den Sommer. Das glöeiche gilt für Zander, nur in den Dimensionen eben entsprechend kleiner. Aber auch ein einzelner Effzett mit Einzelhaken und Shad oder Twister ergibt einen wunderbar laufenden Köder.
Effzett: Nur zu empfehlen!!!!


----------



## Forellenudo (24. November 2002)

Hallo Boardis
Wenn ich auf Hecht gehe nur mit Effzett und dann 30gramm und Silber,unschlagbar.

gruß forellenudo #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. November 2002)

Ich war mit meinem Sohn im Oktober im Bodden. Hechte bis knapp 1m und viele Barsche zwischen 40 und 46 cm - Köder:
Effzet 40g!
Auf Gummi kam nur Kleinzeug...


----------



## fan__ta (24. November 2002)

könnte mal jemand mal ein kleines foto reinstellen,weil ich hab so allerhand blinker aber weis nicht genau welchen ihr meint!


----------



## Boranda (24. November 2002)

Hier mal nen Bild
Die Nr.5 ist ein Effzett Blinker


----------



## Boranda (24. November 2002)

6,7,8 auch bloß in kleinerer Ausführung...


----------



## Boranda (24. November 2002)

Nr 2: Heintz Blinker
Nr 9: Schwimmwobbler in form einer Maus


----------



## Schleie! (24. November 2002)

Wobbler in Mausform? :q  :q  :q ! Da hatte wieder einer eine Idee...! :q ! Noch nie gehört oder gesehen!


----------



## schroe (24. November 2002)

Mit der Nr. 1 würde ich nicht mehr fischen :q . 
Der alte DAM Maus-Blinker, der dürfte schon Sammlerwert haben.


----------



## Boranda (24. November 2002)

Das ist wohl echt ein Stück Nostalgie dieses Maus Imitat.


----------



## Mikesch (25. November 2002)

> Das ist wohl echt ein Stück Nostalgie dieses Maus Imitat.



Da hast du vollkommen recht, so eine Maus wohnt bei mir seit ca. 25 Jahren in meinem Angelkasten.


----------



## AngelChris (25. November 2002)

hey, ich ahb ja auch so einen effzet in meinem angelkasten!!
wuste ich noch garnicht. Habich mal für ein paar mark aufm flohmarkt gekauft


----------



## entspannt (8. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Liebe die Effzett Blinker, habe damit die meisten Hechte gefangen. Hab es schon mit imitaten probiert doch die laufen nicht so.  

Ein Bekannter hat nen See und da haben wir alle möglichen wobbler probiert und nichts lief, kurz nen Effzett drangemacht und siehe da in 2std. 5Hechte alle so ca 80cm.  Werde mir noch großere Effzett`s kaufen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Dir ist schon klar das der Thread 8 (!!!) Jahre alt ist? 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## barschkönig (8. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar das der Thread 8 (!!!) Jahre alt ist?
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 
Ist doch egal wie alt der Thread ist|supergri

Also bei uns an der Talsperre ist der Effzett der beste Köder, die Hechte hier sind einfach ganz verrückt nach dem Metall.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Dann fisch damit  

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Mr. B (8. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Macht er doch!
Ich übrigens auch!


----------



## hirschi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Ich fisch die Teile auch
ab und zu. Hat mir auch 
schon den einen oder 
anderen Hecht gebracht.
Ich erkenne in diesem Köder 
nur Vorteile.
Bringt Fisch und ist relativ günstig:m


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Ich gelegentlich auch  Letztes Jahr im Frühja viel mit Blinker gefischt, auch gut gefangen, greife aber nur noch dazu wenn gar nichts geht.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Anglerjugend (8. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Manchmal versteh ichs Board nich #c.
Entweder es wird gemeckert dass man die Sufu nicht benutzt und dass unnötig viele Threads aufgemacht werden.
Und auf der anderen Seite wird gemeckert wenn die Leute einen alten Thread benutzen.

|kopfkrat


----------



## Durstel (8. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Das Problem verstehe ich auch nicht - der EffZett hat ein vielfaches von acht aufm Buckel.


----------



## Mr. B (8. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Genau!
Und deswegen verdient er es doch auch immer mal wieder in Erinnerung gerufen zu werden! Und wenn es erst nach 8 Jahren ist.
Mein Favorit ist übrigens silber/gold geschuppt!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*



Mr. B schrieb:


> Genau!
> Und deswegen verdient er es doch auch immer mal wieder in Erinnerung gerufen zu werden! Und wenn es erst nach 8 Jahren ist.
> Mein Favorit ist übrigens silber/gold geschuppt!!!




Silber/gold ist auch mein Favorit bei den Effzetts. Die normale halb beschuppte Ausführung.:m

Hat mir früher wie heute schon -zig Hechte gebracht.#h


----------



## Mr. B (8. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Silber/gold ist auch mein Favorit bei den Effzetts. Die normale halb beschuppte Ausführung.:m
> 
> Hat mir früher wie heute schon -zig Hechte gebracht.#h


 
Jepp, mir auch. Gerade gestern noch nen 70er und im letzten Herbst einen schönen fetten 98er. Der Meter ist dann für die kommenden Tage in Planung!


----------



## bobbl (9. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Die 6 Gramm Version in Gold und Silber ist einer der besten Köder für die Bachforellen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Auf Effzett hab ich noch nie etwas gefangen.
Obwohl es mein allererster Blinker war.

Liegt vielleicht daran, daß er immer trocken geblieben ist...
Bis ich ihn an einem Baum "investiert" hab. Absolut heiße, aber brandgefährlich Stelle. Da wollte ich keinen der "guten" Köder opfern.

Hab diese Uralt-Kreation irgendwie immer nur belächelt.
Frag mich grad, wie viele Hechte mich das wohl gekostet hat.

Werd mir morgen wieder einen (oder zwei oder drei...) zulegen...

Welchen Führungsstil würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## u-see fischer (13. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Habe noch 2 Gold/Schwarze in meiner Köderbox. Setze die aber nicht ein, da Erbstück meines vor über 40 Jahren verstorbenen Vaters. Ein Verlust dieser "Schmuckstücke" würde mir echt weh tuen.
Ansonsten habe ich bestimmt noch 15 - 20 Efzett's in allen Größen und Farben im Einsatz. Immer wieder gut und fänig


----------



## CK80 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Also die Köderführung würde mich auch brennend interessieren. 
Hab zwar meinen ersten Hecht mit Effzett gefangen, aber seitdem sind nicht mehr all zu viele dazu gekommen...:c


----------



## smartmouth (13. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

mMn is die Köderführung genau so vielseitig wie sein Einsatzgebiet, je nach Lust und Laune der Fische und den Gewässerbedingungen. 
Egal ob langsam geschleppt , ruhig oder schnell eingeholt , mit Zupfern oder kleine Sprüngen , Boden nah , im Mittelwasser mit und ohne Spinnstopps zum absinken oder auch an der Oberfläche etwas schneller eingeholt, getwicht oder wie auch immer. 
Das Eisen ist fängig auf verschiedenste Fischarten und so sollte auch seine Führung äußerst vielseitig sein.
Mein Favourit ist der Kupferfarbene am besten der Alte angelaufene.

MfG der Nilson


----------



## micha84 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

also ich war mit meinem onkel wieder angel um zu paar erfahrungen abzuschauen für meine eigene tripps...... er verwendet für raubfischangeln die SPRO Bill Siemantels BBZ und ich war von dem hightech begeistert....
es gibt 3 verschiedene sorten schnell sinkend,langsam sinkend und schwimmend....  für jeden raubfischart also der passende "hightech wobbler".
im wasser ist der wobbler wohl der echte hammer, er bewegt sich wie ein echter fisch, wer in übung kommt kann den wobbler so springen lassen also ob der fisch totkrank ist den auf solche köder fahren raubfische ab den der wobbler sieht nach einer leichte beute aus.....

also versucht es mal aus ich habe jedenfall mir so ein teil bestellt!!!


----------



## smartmouth (13. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

micha, warum schreibst du das hier rein in einen trööt der efzett-blinker heißt? 
dazu sind die wobbler trööts doch da. 
deine info , so interessant sie auch sein mag , ist sie hier irgendwie deplaziert auch da viele die an wobbler infos interessiert sind so nichts davon mitbekommen werden.

mfg der nilson

edita @ mod : eigentl bin ich nicht so genau aber magst du aus kosmetik gründen , damit dieser doch schon recht alte trööt sich auch weiterhin nur mit effzett beschäftigt , die post bitte verschieben? wär knorke


----------



## Case (14. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*



smartmouth schrieb:


> mMn is die Köderführung genau so vielseitig wie sein Einsatzgebiet, je nach Lust und Laune der Fische und den Gewässerbedingungen.
> Egal ob langsam geschleppt , ruhig oder schnell eingeholt , mit Zupfern oder kleine Sprüngen , Boden nah , im Mittelwasser mit und ohne Spinnstopps zum absinken oder auch an der Oberfläche etwas schneller eingeholt, getwicht oder wie auch immer.
> Das Eisen ist fängig auf verschiedenste Fischarten und so sollte auch seine Führung äußerst vielseitig sein.
> Mein Favourit ist der Kupferfarbene am besten der Alte angelaufene.
> ...



Genau so ist das.
Und selbst bei dem angelaufenen
Kupferfarbenen bin ich mit Dir einig.:m

Case


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Den besten Erfolg brachte mir eigentlich immer eine sehr langsame Köderführung in Grundnähe. Der Effzett flankt dann nur noch von einer Seite zur anderen und neben schönen Hechten konnte auch der eine oder andere Zander nicht widerstehen.
Schnelles Einholen brachte mir zwar auch Hechte, aber lange nicht so viele. 
Ich brauche ja gar nicht zu betonen, dass die Ausführung silber-gold in 22 gramm mein Favourit ist...

Dennoch mag ich den Heintz fast NOCH lieber, wenn´s um reines Hechtfischen geht.


----------



## Criss81 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Hi,

eigentlich muss ich demjenigen der dieses Thema ausgegraben hat danken. Natürlich befindet sich auch in meiner Köderbox ein Effzett, nur wurde der bis dato nicht beachtet. Sieht mir doch zu uncool aus das Ding. 

Letzten Stand ich mal wieder am Vereinsgewässer und nichts ging. All meine schönen bunten Köder wollten keinen Hecht zum Anbiss überreden. Kurz bevor ich gehen wollte hab ich dann doch mal den Effzett in silber rangemacht. Absinken lassen, langsam einkurbeln (ohne twitch, jerk was weiß der Geier noch) und zack Schlag in der Rute, Hecht hat gebissen. 

Das lustige ist, er hing nicht, hat aber noch 4-5 mal den Köder angestupst und erneut Attacken versucht. Hat auch noch mal gebissen, hing aber wieder nicht. Und das auf ein Stück Metall!!?!!

Nach Kontrolle ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass durch die lange Lagerzeit, ca. 6 Jahre in der Box die Haken mehr als Stumpf waren.

Jedenfalls wird der Blinker nun aber mal häufiger das nasse Element zu spüren bekommen. Neben seiner "Fängigkeit" lässt es sich nämlich auch hervorragend werfen. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*



> Jedenfalls wird der Blinker nun aber mal häufiger das nasse Element zu spüren bekommen


Kann ich (wie Du auch an meinem Posting aus dem Jahre 2002 siehst) immer noch nur empfehlen.

Allerdings mit einer Aktualisierung:
Die beschriebenen hintereinander geschalteten Effzetts für Waller haben wir ad acta gelegt. 

Es hat sich rausgestellt, dass gegen die Strömung geworfene, 16 - 22 Gramm schwere, absinken lassen und dann stromab "gepilkt" mehr und vor allem größere Waller bringen (warum auch immer...)..

Sinnvoll ist beim gezielten Wallerangeln Sprengring austauschen und stabilen Einzelhaken verwenden..

Die "Pilkmethode" funktioniert auch gut auf Hecht im Stillwasser, sowie auf Zander im Fluss (dadurch haben wir das auch mit den Walern gemerkt)..

Und man kann den Köder einfach irre variabel fischen und dadurch (fast) jede Situation an (fast) jedem Gewässer auf (fast) jeden Räuber abdecken.

Einfach relativ schnell durchziehen bringt Rapfen, Döbel, Barsche, Hechte.

Schnell durchziehen vor allem Rapfen und Hechte..

Zupfen/twitchen/spinstop ist mach meinen Erfahrungen besonders gut auf Barsche und Döbel. 

Mit der Strömung "pilken" Zander und Waller, aber auch immer wieder Barsche (die aber meist an den Kanten, nicht in der Strömung).

Im Stillwasser pilken vor allem Hechte (da weniger Barsche, warum auch immer...)..

Beim gezielten "nur Hechtfischen" ist sicherlich der Heintz besser, da leichter und noch besser flach führbar als der Effzett (da muss man dann immer mit hoch erhobener Rutenspitze arbeiten..).. 

Allerdings wirft sich der Heintz eben auch deutlich schlechter...

Alles in allem - un allen modernen und teuren Japanwobblern, Gummivariationen und sonstigen Geheimwaffen ist und bleibt der Effzett einer meiner Universallieblingskunstköder...


----------



## bacalo (14. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Fängig-praktisch-gut diese unverwüstlichen Effzett-Blinker.

Neben den bislang erwähnten Methoden hier noch eine, geeignet für ruhiges Wasser und vor allem bei sandigem Boden.

Anstelle des Drillings ein 30 cm langes 26er Carbonvorfach, auch feines Drahtgeflecht ist i.O. mit einem 2/0 Buthaken, garniert mit einem 6-8 cm langem toten KöFi. Den Effzett absinken, hüpfen, flanken/blinken, auch mal schleifen lassen und dahinter der Snack.

Ein Top-Köder für die Kammschupper.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Habe das gleiche auch schon mit Twister statt Köfi gemacht - funzt auch gut auf Zander/Barsch, auch im Fluss (Hänger halt...).....

Falls mal grade kein Köfi zur Hand ist..


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Wer gerne mit dem Blinker jiggt und einmal noch langsamer blinkern will, der sollte sich dringend mal den Gnoblinker ansehen.

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/Meerforellenblinker/Gno-Blinker/

Das Ding sieht unscheinbar aus, wirft sich doppelt so weit wie ein Effzett, hat eine Wahnsinnsaktion und steigt schneller vom Grund auf als ein Effzett. Ich fische die 15 gramm Version auf Barsch, Zander und Hecht und kenne keinen anderen Blinker, der sich so langsam führen lässt wie der Gno.


----------



## bacalo (14. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

@Kohlmeise
Wer gerne mit dem Blinker jiggt und einmal noch langsamer blinkern will, der sollte sich dringend mal den Gnoblinker ansehen. 
Das Ding sieht unscheinbar aus, wirft sich doppelt so weit wie ein Effzett, hat eine Wahnsinnsaktion und steigt schneller vom Grund auf als ein Effzett. Ich fische die 15 gramm Version auf Barsch, Zander und Hecht und kenne keinen anderen Blinker, der sich so langsam führen lässt wie der Gno.

:m Merci!
Ähnelt dem Snaps. Hat der Gno im unteren Bereich einen Bleikern;+, war auf dem gereichten Link nicht erkennbar, allenfalls nur zu erahnen.

@thomas9904
Dieses System fische ich ausschließlich mit frisch abgeschlagenem KoFi, ritze die Flanken auch 2-3x mit dem Cuttermesser. Frische Fische sind/sollen besser sein.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*



bacalo schrieb:


> Ähnelt dem Snaps. Hat der Gno im unteren Bereich einen Bleikern;+, war auf dem gereichten Link nicht erkennbar, allenfalls nur zu erahnen.


 

Jepp, hat einen Bleikern. Der Gno ist gedrungener als der Snaps und hat deswegen einen ausladenderen Lauf.


----------



## diemai (14. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Bin hier gerade reingeschneit , .......find' ich ja stark , das es hier extra 'n Thread über den guten , alten "EffZett" gibt:vik: .

Es war ja schon 'mal irgendwo zu lesen(glaube, in irgend'ner Angelzeitschrift) , das Blinker-Angler "von gestern" wären und von der Japanwobbler , -und Gummi-Fraktion nur müde belächelt werden !

Ich selbst bin auch ein begeisterter Blechangler , diese oft als altmodische verachteten Köder kommen bei mir wohl mit am häufigsten an's Band , ich konstruiere und baue auch 'mal eigene Modelle .

Der "EffZett" ist ja ein Topköder , läuft super und läßt sich auch sehr gut werfen , ...... nur für flachere Gewässer ist er etwas zu schwer und bleibt leicht hängen , ....dort bevorzuge ich meistens meine insgesamt leichteren Eigenbauten .

Aber im Herbst fische ich Blinker auch vom Boot aus bis ca. 15 m Tiefe und hatte schon gute Erfolge auf Hecht und Zander damit , ......neben 45gr und 6ogr "EffZetts" kommt dabei der "HechtKiller" von HAKUMA und der "Daredevle"(schwere 1 3/4 Unzen Version)von Eppinger/USA zum Einsatz , .......alle diese Modelle laufen sehr tief und lassen sich hervorragend grundnah führen , bzw . langsam über denselben jiggen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bacalo (14. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

@Kohlmeise;
Jepp, hat einen Bleikern. Der Gno ist gedrungener als der Snaps und hat deswegen einen ausladenderen Lauf.

Danke!


----------



## smartmouth (15. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*



bacalo schrieb:


> Neben den bislang erwähnten Methoden hier noch eine, geeignet für ruhiges Wasser und vor allem bei sandigem Boden.
> 
> Anstelle des Drillings ein 30 cm langes 26er Carbonvorfach, auch feines Drahtgeflecht ist i.O. mit einem 2/0 Buthaken, garniert mit einem 6-8 cm langem toten KöFi. Den Effzett absinken, hüpfen, flanken/blinken, auch mal schleifen lassen und dahinter der Snack.
> 
> Ein Top-Köder für die Kammschupper.



Jup genau so isses und wenn man dann das 7x7 durch eine 10-20cm 30er Mono tauscht, den Haken etwas kleiner wählt und das ganze mit nem Watti oder Kneifer schmückt hat man auch gleich das in der Hand was zum Buttlöffel geführt hat. Muß ja nicht immer Süßwasser sein für das tolle Ding. #h

MfG der Nilson


----------



## tino2007 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

@ Thomas 9904:
was meinst du mit "pilken" im Fluss? Bin kein Meeresangler, für mich war pilken immer vertikal -vom boot aus- zupfen.  wie geht das im Fluss? einfach die Strömung nutzen ohne Schnur einzuholen?

Das oben beschriebene "vertikale zupfen vom Boot aus" geht übrigens auch sehr gut auf Saiblinge und Maränen in den österr. Voralpenseen. Der Effzett ist ein kleiner, frag mich nicht nach Gramm, aber etwa 4*2 cm. 
ich liebe den Effzett. leider ist mir mein Liebling in Kupfer letzte Woche beim Schleppen abgerissen... 

toller trööt übrigens!

Tino


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*



tino2007 schrieb:


> @ Thomas 9904:
> was meinst du mit "pilken" im Fluss? Bin kein Meeresangler, für mich war pilken immer vertikal -vom boot aus- zupfen.  wie geht das im Fluss? einfach die Strömung nutzen ohne Schnur einzuholen?



Natürlich mit Schnur einholen und heran pilken.#6



tino2007 schrieb:


> Das oben beschriebene "vertikale zupfen vom Boot aus" geht übrigens auch sehr gut auf Saiblinge und Maränen in den österr. Voralpenseen. Der Effzett ist ein kleiner, frag mich nicht nach Gramm, aber etwa 4*2 cm.



Funktionieren schon so lange und immer noch kein Ende in Sicht.:vik:



tino2007 schrieb:


> ich liebe den Effzett. leider ist mir mein Liebling in Kupfer letzte Woche beim Schleppen abgerissen...
> 
> toller trööt übrigens!
> 
> Tino



Schnell ein paar neue kaufen . . .:q:q:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Ralf (Ralle 24) hat mir mal einen alten Effzett-Blinker gezeigt, bei dem das Blech um einiges dünner war als bei den aktuellen Modellen

schade, dass es die nicht mehr gibt - ich komme mit den dicken/schweren einfach nicht zurecht...

gibt alternativ gute Modelle einer anderen Blinker-Firma, aber die boykottiere ich aus lachstechnischen Gründen |evil:


----------



## diemai (15. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> Ralf (Ralle 24) hat mir mal einen alten Effzett-Blinker gezeigt, bei dem das Blech um einiges dünner war als bei den aktuellen Modellen
> 
> schade, dass es die nicht mehr gibt - ich komme mit den dicken/schweren einfach nicht zurecht...
> 
> gibt alternativ gute Modelle einer anderen Blinker-Firma, aber die boykottiere ich aus lachstechnischen Gründen |evil:


 
Kaufe dir 'n "EffZett-Twin" und extra Springringe und Haken , dann hast du zwei Blinker mit nur dem halben Gewicht !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (15. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

ja, _DA _muss man drauf kommen! Danke @diemai |wavey:


----------



## Altmühlfischer96 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Ich hab letztes jahr den 22gr Effzett Silber auf Hornhecht (!) in den Bodden l) probiert.
Was soll ich sagen: ich hab mit dem Löffel glatt unseren Guide mit seinen MeFo Blinkern ausgestochen. Das Highlight war,als 4 Fische gleichzeitig meinen Effzett verfolgt haben.


----------



## diemai (15. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

@ Bruzzlkracher

Ich weiß zwar nicht , welche Firma du boykottierst , ....falls es "Profi-Blinker" ist , ........die Dinger mag' ich nicht so , drehen sich recht leicht und sind schlecht verarbeitet , .....mußte die drei Stück , die ich mir vor Jahren zum Testen und eventuellem Nachbauen gekauft habe , erstmal alle entgraten , ........aber recht leicht sind sie !

Ansonsten gibt's noch die holländischen "PaKo"-Blinker , sind aber wohl schwer zu finden , da sie nur in relativ kleinen Stückzahlen gefertigt werden , .......ich habe einige Wenige davon , die sind extrem dünnblechig und laufen intensiv schon beim langsamsten Zug und das auch sehr flach , ..........werfen lassen sie sich aber schlecht , sind ja auch für die schmalen und flachen holländischen Polder konstruiert .

Habe neulich einen handflächengroßen Blinker auf'm Flohmarkt erstanden , der sah genauso wie eines der wenigen "PaKo"-Modelle aus(benannt nach dem Designer und Hersteller Paul Korver) , war aber mit "Rozemeijer" beschriftet ,...... sieht so aus , als ob die jetzt auch unter dieser Marke vertrieben werden .

Vielleicht siehst du dich auch nach speziellen Schlepp-Blinkern für Forellen und Lachse um , die sind auch recht leicht , haben allerdings meist'ne längliche Tropfen-Form .

Nur'n Tip , falls du sehr leichte und flach laufende Blinker suchst , .........es gibt sie#6:m!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (16. September 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

@diemai: recht herzlichen Dank für Deine ausführliche Info! #g

Blinker sind (wie Gummifische) in meinem Köderspektrum eher Randgebiete, bin (aus unerfindlichen Gründen) eher der Wobbler- und Spinner-Typ

werde mich aber trotzdem mal nach den von Dir genannten umschauen

und -ja- es ist die Firma mit den noch zu entgratenden Blechen, die ich meinte - die wenigen Blinker, die ich davon habe, mussten auch zuerstmal alle über die Feile springen |uhoh:


----------



## vermesser (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Also der Effzett ist echt ein Kracher. Hab die früher nicht so gern gefischt, aber dieses Jahr haben die meisten meiner Hechte darauf gebissen. Der Hammer kam gestern...ich habe zwei Stelle mit allem bearbeitet, was die Box hergibt...Wobbler in groß und klein, natur und schockfarbene...ganz langsam als Suspender...dann mit Gummi in groß und klein, mit Spinner...nix...nun gut, um es kurz zu machen...beim zweiten Rundgang an die Stellen haben auf einen stinknormalen Effzett bei langsamer Führung über Grund drei Hechte innerhalb einer Stunde gebissen...56, 58 und 74 cm!! Die Dinger sind einfach, billig, fängig und gut zu werfen...was besseres auf Hecht gibts echt nicht.


----------



## diemai (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also der Effzett ist echt ein Kracher. Hab die früher nicht so gern gefischt, aber dieses Jahr haben die meisten meiner Hechte darauf gebissen. Der Hammer kam gestern...ich habe zwei Stelle mit allem bearbeitet, was die Box hergibt...Wobbler in groß und klein, natur und schockfarbene...ganz langsam als Suspender...dann mit Gummi in groß und klein, mit Spinner...nix...nun gut, um es kurz zu machen...beim zweiten Rundgang an die Stellen haben auf einen stinknormalen Effzett bei langsamer Führung über Grund drei Hechte innerhalb einer Stunde gebissen...56, 58 und 74 cm!! Die Dinger sind einfach, billig, fängig und gut zu werfen...was besseres auf Hecht gibts echt nicht.


 
Petri Heil zu deinen Hechten , ........ja , ja , .......die "alten Eisen" werden heutzutage vor lauter Dropshot und High End Japan-Wobblern oft verkannt , .......soll mir nur recht sein , wenn sich alle anderen mit dem neumodische Kram abgeben , .......ich fische Blinker noch am meisten .

Umsonst gibt's den "EffZett"(früher "Z-Spinner" genannt) ja nicht schon seit ungefähr 100 Jahren(anbei ein Auszug aus'm DAM-Katalog 1961) .

                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vermesser (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Ich denke auch. Das ganze moderne Zeug ist für bestimmte spezielle Bedingungen eventuell alten Ködern überlegen. ABER: Als Allrounder sind Effzett, Mepps, Abu Atom und die ganzen Klassiker kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## Knigge007 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Efzett-Blinker*

Jupi, aus diesem Grund habe ich mir gestern zu meiner neuen Rute 6 4er, 5er und 6er Effzet Spinner gekauft, habe seit ich den Schein habe mit Spinnern am See noch so gut wie garnicht geangelt, früher als ich immer mit Opa und so beim fischen war waren Spinner eigentlich meine Liebings Kunstköder.


----------

